# Was haltet ihr vom SchülerVZ, StudiVZ, etc.



## Death_Master (21. Juni 2008)

Was haltet ihr vom SchülerVZ, StudiVZ, etc.?
Ich bin dort angemeldet, allerdings sind die meisten User dort unfreundlich und intolerant anderen gegenüber.
Ich hoffe, das wird sich bald ändern.

Eure Meinung interessiert mich!

Euer Death_Master

PS: Eine Umfrage habe ich vorerst nicht gestartet, die Antwortmöglichkeiten wären meiner Meinung nach wenig repräsentativ.


----------



## Incontemtio (21. Juni 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom SchülerVZ, StudiVZ, etc.?


Kann ganz unterhaltsam sein, obwohl mich die Fülle an Portalen ein wenig nervt.


----------



## Tahult (21. Juni 2008)

Aha... 

Ich bin da auch angemeldet (StudiVz) und hab eigentlich keine Probleme. Kennst du vielleicht die falschen Leute?? Ich hab keine unfreundlichen und intoleranten Leute in meiner Freundesliste.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du im SchülerVz angemeldet bist. Und das ist ja auch ne andere Sache. Wenn du da genauso argumentierst wie hier im Gomez-Thread, brauchst dich ja auch nicht wundern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (21. Juni 2008)

Ist eigentlich ne nette Sache, wobei ich lieber facebook/myspace benutze. Aber bei mir an der Schule ist es fast Pflicht das man im SchülerVZ präsent ist.
Bin mitlerweile nicht mehr drin da ich ungemein viel Spamm bekomme zb. durch Emails wenn jemand mir eine Nachricht im SchülerVZ geschrieben hat. Man kann das zwar ausstellen aber funktionieren tut das irgendwie nicht und da bin ich nicht die einzige! -.- Außerdem gibt es dort ein Haufen Stalker...


----------



## Saytan (21. Juni 2008)

Stalker inwiefern?:O

Benutze auch Schülervz,wurde eher von meiner ex rein "gezwungen".Jetz gefällts mir sogar


----------



## Black Muffin (21. Juni 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom SchülerVZ, StudiVZ, etc.?
> Ich bin dort angemeldet, allerdings sind die meisten User dort unfreundlich und intolerant anderen gegenüber.
> Death_Master
> 
> PS: Eine Umfrage habe ich vorerst nicht gestartet, die Antwortmöglichkeiten wären meiner Meinung nach wenig repräsentativ.


Oo kein wunder


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Oo kein wunder


n1. *lacht* xD


----------



## nalcarya (21. Juni 2008)

StudiVZ seit Anfang 2006 angemeldet \o/

Aber ich nutz es nicht wirklich, genauso wenig wie myspace. Das einzige wo ich relativ regelmäßig reinschaue ist wer-kennt-wen ;>


----------



## chopi (21. Juni 2008)

jeden tag paar mal ins schülervz schauen,ob wer b-day hat oder mich jemand gefunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorgestern hat mich wer geaddet,der mir schon seit jahren 40euro schuldet!


----------



## Tan (21. Juni 2008)

EmoVZ oder PennerVZ ftw....


----------



## Auylio (21. Juni 2008)

Nett Plattform für Freunde, Freundesfreunde usw halt, mehr aber auch nicht.
Außerdem macht Gruppensuchen auch fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (21. Juni 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Stalker inwiefern?:O



SchülerVZ/StudiVZ ist ein Paradies für Stalker/Pädophile da viele Jugendliche leichtsinnig genau angeben wo sie wohnen, wie alt sie sind und ein Foto angeben.
Die meisten sind auch leider nicht so intelligent und machen deren Seite nur für Freunde/Klassenkameraden die sie schon geaddet haben sichtbar.


----------



## Saytan (22. Juni 2008)

Aso,ja bin erst seit kurzem drin,wusst ich nicht.Aber okay.Meine Seite sehen eh nur Freunde und so.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

lade halt nur deine "echten" freunde ein oder alte mitstudis oder alte klassenkameraden dann ist das ganze saulustig

es gibt noch so  was ähnliches das heißt lokalisten

http://www.lokalisten.de

das auch sowas aber mehr für party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (22. Juni 2008)

ich find studivz eigentlich ganz gechillt, solang man nur leute in seiner bekanntenliste hat die man au kennt un die keine assis sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (22. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> SchülerVZ/StudiVZ ist ein Paradies für Stalker/Pädophile da viele Jugendliche leichtsinnig genau angeben wo sie wohnen, wie alt sie sind und ein Foto angeben.
> Die meisten sind auch leider nicht so intelligent und machen deren Seite nur für Freunde/Klassenkameraden die sie schon geaddet haben sichtbar.



Man gibt nicht an wo man wohnt, nur auf welche Schule man geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (23. Juni 2008)

Ja, aber auch der Name der Schule kann ausreichen sein um herauszufinden wo der/die jenige wohnt...


----------



## nalcarya (23. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lade halt nur deine "echten" freunde ein oder alte mitstudis oder alte klassenkameraden dann ist das ganze saulustig
> 
> es gibt noch so  was ähnliches das heißt lokalisten
> 
> ...


Und dann gibt's auch noch www.wer-kennt-wen.de :>


----------



## Siu (23. Juni 2008)

Man kann auch unter Verfolgungswahn leiden Huntress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im StudiVZ habe ich zumindestens noch kein "Stalker" gefunden oder gesehen, auch nicht bei meiner Freundin. Also ma nich übertreiben.

Schön finde ich aber die Leute, die ihre ganzen Besäufnisse darein stellen und dann die ganzen Chefs wo man sich bewirbt einfach mal dort nachschauen um sich ein Bild zu machen.. hui hui.. hinterlässt bestimmt einen guten Eindruck :>


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

Ich find studiVZ super :]
Auch wenn ich da noch voll wenige kenn :>


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Schön finde ich aber die Leute, die ihre ganzen Besäufnisse darein stellen und dann die ganzen Chefs wo man sich bewirbt einfach mal dort nachschauen um sich ein Bild zu machen.. hui hui.. hinterlässt bestimmt einen guten Eindruck :>


Um sowas zu vermeiden, macht man seine Seite ja auch nur für Freunde sichtbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

Ich halte nicht viel von beidem , da ich nicht angemeldet bin bzw nicht eingeladen worden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel von beidem , da ich nicht angemeldet bin bzw nicht eingeladen worden bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ohhhhhh :> ... Gib mich deine E-Mail addi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ohhhhhh :> ... Gib mich deine E-Mail addi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nur wenn du mir versprichst , mich nicht zu stalken , okay? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (23. Juni 2008)

Stimmt schon Tahult. Aber das machen die meisten Leute nicht. Zumindestens ein Großteil, den ich kenne, hat schön alles sichtbar und man sieht wahrlich genug Bilder, die die Jungs und Mädels im Koma zeigt =>


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> aber nur wenn du mir versprichst , mich nicht zu stalken , okay?
> ...


Ich versprech's dir auch. Dann hast schon 2 Buddies.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> aber nur wenn du mir versprichst , mich nicht zu stalken , okay?
> ...




Hmmmmmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*fg* Neee würd ich nie machen, können diese Augen lügen? --> O.O


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Stimmt schon Tahult. Aber das machen die meisten Leute nicht. Zumindestens ein Großteil, den ich kenne, hat schön alles sichtbar und man sieht wahrlich genug Bilder, die die Jungs und Mädels im Koma zeigt =>


Tja, da kann man dann nur noch eins sagen: Selfowned! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




öhm , nee die nicht ,aber die hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PN ist raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> öhm , nee die nicht ,aber die hier:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Inv auch^^

Is der süüüß :<


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

yay! ich bin drin !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mh ich hoffe mein chef erwischt mich nicht beim rumklicken Oo

Und nochwas: Isses eig schlimm  wenn ich nicht auf die Uni gehe?


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> yay! ich bin drin !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm da gibts dann auch noch 'meinVZ' aber ich blick da auch net wirklich durch ;D


----------



## Sleepysimon (23. Juni 2008)

Ich kann bei StudiVZ keine leute mehr einladen oO

Da kommt irgendwas mit der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich kann bei StudiVZ keine leute mehr einladen oO
> 
> Da kommt irgendwas mit der Dienst ist nicht verfügbar.




Och^^
Bei mir gings grad noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (23. Juni 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Och^^
> Bei mir gings grad noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja drücks mir rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist hier irgendjemand auf meinVZ angemeldet und kann darüber mal einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben ?


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ja drücks mir rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das is wohl genau das selbe wie StudiVZ nur dass du keine Uni angibst oder so..kA :x ^^


----------



## Sleepysimon (23. Juni 2008)

Aha ^^

Naja weil meine ganzen Buddies wechseln dorthin oO

Jeden Tag mindestens einer.

xxx hat zu meinVZ gewechselt. Wechsle auch du zu meinVZ um weiter mit ihm in Kontakt zu bleiben. 

Irgendwie sowas steht dann immer dran. oO


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Aha ^^
> 
> Naja weil meine ganzen Buddies wechseln dorthin oO
> 
> ...



Hm hab ich noch nich gelesn.. mich gibts da noch nicht so lange und ich kenn auch noch total wenige :]


----------



## Sleepysimon (23. Juni 2008)

Musst du halt daran arbeiten *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decker (23. Juni 2008)

Ich mag studivz nicht, hab dort nur einen account unter verschleiertem Namen, ohne Fotos oder Gruppen und auch nur weil gewisse Leute an der Uni anscheinend nur darüber kommunizieren können. Aber ich habe auch nicht so den Drang mich online wildfremden Menschen zu präsentieren, aber es scheint vielen ja Spaß zu machen. Wenn ich mich mit jemandem online unterhalten will, dann über icq


----------



## Xelyna (23. Juni 2008)

Warum hast du dann dann einen Account frag ich mich :]


----------



## Ronas (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch schülervz und finde es eigentlich recht okay ^^
Die meisten funktionen sind überflüssig aber private nachrichten schreiben & bilde hochstellen/ auf bildern verlinken gefällt mir recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

mittläufer inc? 

*just kidding* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (23. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ja drücks mir rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaub MeinVZ ist für die die ihr Studium beendet haben und jetzt einen festen Job haben oder so.
Ich glaub man kann auch nur mit nem StudiVZ Acc ins MeinVZ


----------



## Minati (23. Juni 2008)

Ich war auch mal bei StudiVZ - nun bin ich nach MeinVZ umgezogen.
Ihr müsst nicht umziehen, ihr braucht euch lediglich mit MeinVZ verbinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist eigentlich das gleiche wie Studi .. halt nur für Arbeiter und nicht für Studenten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ich gar kein Student war.

 @ Auylio: Es ist egal, ob du dich bei Studi oder Mein anmeldest ... nirgends ist eine Voraussetzung


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Zumal ja auch keiner kontrollieren kann, ob jemand wirklich Student ist. Hab auch einige Leute in meiner Freundesliste, die keine Studenten sind.


----------



## Domasch (23. Juni 2008)

Kennt ihr wiealt?^^
Ist fast das Gleiche und mir gefällts
Nur leider sind die user dort im schnitt ziemlich jung xD
Naja meine Kumpels sind alle da und das sollt reichen


----------



## Auylio (23. Juni 2008)

Das ist mir klar das es keine Vorraussetzungen hat, aber ist halt für Leute mit Abschluss gemacht.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einer Buffed Gruppe auf StudiVZ ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solDárknèzz (28. Juni 2008)

angemeldet bin ich schon, jedoch adde ich nur richtige freunde und verbringe nicht den ganzen tag im svz!
wenn man es nur zum gratulieren an b-days usw. benutzt ist es eigentlich ganz praktisch, da kann man sich das handynummer gesuche sparen xD


----------



## Theroas (28. Juni 2008)

Tipp: Es gibt schon 2 buffed-Gruppen auf studiVZ, in der z.B. auch ZAM oder Dargrimm angemeldet sind.

Nur wozu in die Ferne.. mybuffed kann jetzt mehr als studiVZ.


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch bei Studivz angemeldet, weil es ganz praktisch ist. Man sieht, wer mit einem welche Vorlesungen hat und kann sich gleich an die richtigen Leute wenden, wenn mal ein Script fehlt oder man mal wieder die eine oder andere Vorlesung verpasst hat. Mittlerweile ist die Sache zwar nicht mehr sonderlich spannend, aber nützlich ist es schon. Zumindest wenn man auch tatsächlich Student ist.


----------



## Emptybook (14. Juli 2008)

studi vz ist doch der studentinnen Strich N1

da prostutieren sich die achso klugen Abiturentinnen um ihre Semester bezahlen zu könnnen weil ja arbeiten zu anstrengend ist 

soviel zum Thema Frauen und ehre und Loyalität


----------



## Rabenbunt (14. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> studi vz ist doch der studentinnen Strich N1
> 
> da prostutieren sich die achso klugen Abiturentinnen um ihre Semester bezahlen zu könnnen weil ja arbeiten zu anstrengend ist
> 
> soviel zum Thema Frauen und ehre und Loyalität



Na, da scheint sich aber jemand auszukennen.

Selbst WENN es so wäre: So What? Es ist rechtlich nicht mehr sittenwidrig.
Ich halt von der Studi VZ aus verschiedenen Gründen nichts, aber so einen Quatsch hab ich wirklich lange nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## PlutoII (14. Juli 2008)

Ich benutze SchülerVZ um mir die Fotos meiner Freunde anzuschaun und für Kommunikation mit andren Schülern aber nicht als Web-Präsenz (schreibt man des so?^^) da ich keine Lust hab allen zu zeigen wer ich bin...


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> studi vz ist doch der studentinnen Strich N1
> 
> da prostutieren sich die achso klugen Abiturentinnen um ihre Semester bezahlen zu könnnen weil ja arbeiten zu anstrengend ist
> 
> soviel zum Thema Frauen und ehre und Loyalität


ja ne is klar xD

bist du gehörnt worden und schiebst studivz die schuld in die schuhe?
falls nicht würd es mich interessieren wie du zu der annahme kommst dass sich mehr als ein paar einzelfälle "anbieten"?

habe mit studivz bisher sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht, netter zeitvertreib und ziemlich einfach um mit freunden vernetzt zu bleiben die keine spiele fans sind ^^

salut


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

so aehmm..da ich zu faul war 
um mir den thread durchzulesen

mach ichs kurz

ich finds sch##sse

aber...
ich bin drin weil

es

...
Gruppenzwang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> studi vz ist doch der studentinnen Strich N1
> 
> da prostutieren sich die achso klugen Abiturentinnen um ihre Semester bezahlen zu könnnen weil ja arbeiten zu anstrengend ist
> 
> soviel zum Thema Frauen und ehre und Loyalität



Nehm mal den Kopf aus dem Wäschetrockner und pack dein mittelalterliches Schowi-Gehabe ein. In der Baumschule beim farbig unterstreichen durchgefallen, aber solche Pascha-Sprüche verbreiten, das hab ich gerne.


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juli 2008)

mhh wird bei uns scherzhaft auch schüler kz genannt. Außerdem wird das SVZ von verfasssungsschutz überwacht und deine späteren Arbeitgeber könne mal schaun was du für ein mensch bis deshalb sollte man *Man war ich da besoffen* bilder vermeiden


----------



## Rabenbunt (15. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> mhh wird bei uns scherzhaft auch schüler kz genannt. Außerdem wird das SVZ von verfasssungsschutz überwacht und deine späteren Arbeitgeber könne mal schaun was du für ein mensch bis deshalb sollte man *Man war ich da besoffen* bilder vermeiden



Oh, das ist mir neu, hast du dazu eine Quelle? Würde mich persönlich zwar nicht wundern, da die Studi VZ auch Nutzerdaten an die Polizei weiter gibt zur Aufklärung von Straftaten aus den Bereichen Jugendschutz, Beleidigung, Volksverhetzung, Verletzungen von Persönlichkeitsrechten etc. (Link), aber vom Eingriff des Verfassungsschutzes hatte ich noch nichts gehört.

Vielleicht als Reaktion bezüglich des Pädophilie-Vorwurfs in der Schüler VZ (Link)?


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juli 2008)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Oh, das ist mir neu, hast du dazu eine Quelle? Würde mich persönlich zwar nicht wundern, da die Studi VZ auch Nutzerdaten an die Polizei weiter gibt zur Aufklärung von Straftaten aus den Bereichen Jugendschutz, Beleidigung, Volksverhetzung, Verletzungen von Persönlichkeitsrechten etc. (Link), aber vom Eingriff des Verfassungsschutzes hatte ich noch nichts gehört.
> 
> Vielleicht als Reaktion bezüglich des Pädophilie-Vorwurfs in der Schüler VZ (Link)?



Sämtlich Vz (für schüler und Studis jetzt nicht sowas wie penis vz oder emo vz) hängen zusammen. Da es aber einige vorfälle im svz gab (mit rechtsextremen hintergrund) wo der Verfassungsschutz eingeschaltet wurde ist es meiner meinung nach nachvollziehbar das der Verfassungsschutz ein auge auf das svz hat. Nach dem gennanten vorfall wurde die Aktion "Kein bock auf Nazis (???)" ins leben gerufen.
Auch die große Terror angst veranlasst den Verfassungsschutz das svz zu überwachen.

Ein BEISPIEL

Quellen für den Nachweis das es wirklich so ist habe ich leider bei google *g* nicht gefunden. Der Verfassungsschutz selbst will aber auch keine Stellungnahme dazu geben. Doch man sollte sich eigendlich sicher sein das es so ist schließlich kann man seine politsche richtung angeben und alleine das fällt schon auf


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juli 2008)

It Grundschutz

ICh denkemal das passt dazu (???) habs nur überflogen


----------



## Rabenbunt (15. Juli 2008)

Ja, das Beispiel, dass du angesprochen hast, kenne ich auch. Studi VZ und Co werden leider immer mehr zum Nährboden von extremistischen Gruppierungen... Und das fast ohne Zensur.



Yuukami schrieb:


> It Grundschutz
> 
> ICh denkemal das passt dazu (???) habs nur überflogen



Bei deinem Link steh ich jetzt aber im Wald.... Da gehts doch um einen Leitfaden für Betriebe, wie man sein IT-System sicher hält....?

Wir haben doch grad über den Verfassungsschutz diskutuiert. Mir scheint wirklich, dass dieser jedenfalls ein Auge auf dieses Portal hat, da in manchen Gruppen klare Bestrebungen erkennbar sind, die die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordung gefährden (§ 3 Bundesverfassungsschutzgesetz).
Und da es ein öffentliches Portal, benötigt es auch keine gesonderte Legitimation (z.B. durch den Minister des Inneren), um diesen zu beobachten (Blick auf die Seite genügt ja).


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juli 2008)

ja er sagt das der Verfassungsschutz das internet schützen muss. Sozusagen internet polizei (die es seit 2000 gibt) 

jetzt mal nicht svz...
seid den Amokläufen an schulen werden bestimmte Spieler-Communitys z.B. CoD 2 Forum von einer speziellen staatlichen organisation überwacht. Sihe dazu ein Bericht von Frontal ist leider nicht bei youtube.com zu finden. Das ist für mich noch eine art bestehtigung das es stark möglich ist das das svz überwacht wird.


mfg Yuukami (bin jetzt weg^) schau heute abend noma rein ^^ zum weiter diskutieren ^^


----------



## iReap (15. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dort angemeldet, logg mich aber kaum ein und lass den Account vor sich hin gammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wurde von einem Freund nach monatelanger Überredungskunst doch überredet mich anzumelden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/edith: ganz vergessen, die Farbe ist zum kotzen (von svz)


----------



## Rabenbunt (15. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> ja er sagt das der Verfassungsschutz das internet schützen muss. Sozusagen internet polizei (die es seit 2000 gibt)
> 
> jetzt mal nicht svz...
> seid den Amokläufen an schulen werden bestimmte Spieler-Communitys z.B. CoD 2 Forum von einer speziellen staatlichen organisation überwacht. Sihe dazu ein Bericht von Frontal ist leider nicht bei youtube.com zu finden. Das ist für mich noch eine art bestehtigung das es stark möglich ist das das svz überwacht wird.
> ...



Nochmal Studi VZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich hab grad gelesen, dass nicht nur die Polizeibehörden, sondern auch der Verfassungsschutz (und sogar der MAD oO) berechtigt sind, Benutzerdaten von der StudiVZ herauszuverlangen.
Also ist damit zu bejahen, dass der Verfassungsschutz die Seite im Auge hat. 

Schon lustig, jetzt werden die Nutzerdaten bei der StudiVZ nicht nur intern nach Lust und Laune verwendet und an Dritte verhökert, sondern auch an staatliche Behörden weitergegeben (ca. 10 Anfragen der Behörden pro Woche).

Nun ja, die meisten, die diese VZ-Portale nutzen, dürften aber mündig genug sein zu wissen was sie mit ihren Daten machen und haben sich ja auch wohl die Nutzungsbedingungen (und Änderungen, macht Holtzbrinck ja auch recht gerne) durchgelesen. Wenn nicht, ist ihnen mit Informationen meist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Gewarnt wurde oft genug, in allen Medien und sogar bei uns an der Uni hat der RefRat dringend von der StudiVZ gewarnt.
Nun muss jeder selbst wissen, was er tut.


----------



## Osse (15. Juli 2008)

einfach nur crap. der begriff freundschaft wird inflationär gebraucht. leute die man zu recht vergessen hat, spammen einen mit müll zu... noch dazu exfreundinnen... bah. und diese ganzen gruppen sind weder lustig noch cool. unnötig. genau wie myspace. wenn ich wem die fotos vom letzten barbeque schicken will, dann schick ich sie ihm halt per mail anstatt die der ganzen welt zu offerieren.

ach und rabenbunt hat in ihrem post alles zum thema datenschutz gesagt. bis einen die kriminalpolizei besucht, weil man auf soner seite aus jux der gruppe nambla beigetreten ist, mags lustig sein über "paranoide" zu lachen. danach vielleicht nicht mehr. und nicht jeder user dort hat so eine geringe kriminelle energie und kreativität wie ihr. 
internet = serious business. also behaltet eure daten für euch. ihr klebt ja auch nicht fotos mit adresse und anderen persönlichen daten auf öffentlichen herrentoiletten an die wand.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Ein BEISPIEL



Das ist aber kein neues Problem. 

Schon seit einiger Zeit müsste einem Deutschen klar sein, dass wenn er sagt, er sei stolz auf Deutschland, er als Nazi hingestellt wird. Wenn aber ein Türke oder was auch immer sagt, er ist stolz auf sein Land, dann ist er ein anständiger Mensch.


----------



## Rabenbunt (15. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein neues Problem.
> 
> Schon seit einiger Zeit müsste einem Deutschen klar sein, dass wenn er sagt, er sei stolz auf Deutschland, er als Nazi hingestellt wird. Wenn aber ein Türke oder was auch immer sagt, er ist stolz auf sein Land, dann ist er ein anständiger Mensch.



Darum ging es in dem Post aber nicht und darüber wird auch gerade nicht diskutiert. Extremismus gibt es auf allen Seiten und vor nicht allzulanger Zeit wurde von der CDU ein "Deutschenhass" in die angsterfüllten Wählerherzen gesetzt, dass man es nur noch als Propaganda bezeichnen kann. Link

Das Problem liegt in der Gruppierung, die klar verfassungsfeindliche Anzeichen erkennen lässt und dann noch auf einer Plattform agiert, die leicht zu erreichen ist und sich auch noch (explizit) an Minderjährige richtet.


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nehm mal den Kopf aus dem Wäschetrockner und pack dein mittelalterliches Schowi-Gehabe ein. In der Baumschule beim farbig unterstreichen durchgefallen, aber solche Pascha-Sprüche verbreiten, das hab ich gerne.




Deanne wie schön , deine ersten Flame versuche.;D


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qEhnF2xECog&...feature=related


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pfG1a72JLSg&...feature=related


Leider habe ich das Video mit der richtigen Reportage nicht gefunden, wo sie Studenntinnen begleiten die sich dort prostituieren .
Aber ich denke das tut es auch .

Richtig schön ist ja wo die Macher ins stotern kommen, als sie  die grp Sex gegen Taschengeld nennen.

Gut zuhören Deanne , man muss erstmal die Hemschwelle überwinden dann geht das, ( keine lust zu kellnern lol) soviel zu Frauen, Ehre und Loyalität


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

ich finde beides super aber meinermeinung sollten allle OuH' WiE' SuEz' schreiber ins www.ghettovz.de rein...
ansonsten gans ok, bisl viele möchtegerns aber sons...
naja 
die deutsche jugend will kein deutsch können und sich prügeln anstatt konflikte friedlich beizulegen....
ich als jugendlicher finde das schade!!!


----------



## Rabenbunt (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Deanne wie schön , deine ersten Flame versuche.;D
> 
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qEhnF2xECog&...feature=related
> ...



Oha, du willst Seriösität verbreiten und bringst dann einen Beitrag von "Extra"? Du müsstest auch wissen, dass diese "Recherchen" Jenseits von Gut und Böse sind und sich ungefähr auf Bild-Niveau tummeln... Bestenfalls.

Außerdem ging es da um einen Lockvogel, soweit ich das gesehen hab. Wobei, das würde ich wirklich glatt als Prostitution ansehen, sich als Studentin für ein RTL-Boulevard Magazin hergeben... Wolltest du vielleicht das mit deinem Post ausdrücken?
Sollte der "richtige" Beitrag, den du nanntest, auch von so einem Magazin stammen, ist darauf ebenfalls nicht viel zu geben.

Desweiteren wäre es mehr als naiv zu glauben, dass sich auf StudiVZ nur StudentInnen tummlen. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass auch Professionelle Frauen sich dieser Plattform bedienen, um einen größeren Markt abgreifen zu können? Solang man noch nicht wie 40 aussieht, scheint es jetzt wohl kein besseres Portal zu geben, um Kunden zu bekommen. That's Life, auch diese Szene bedient sich des Internets.

Daraus aber zu schließen, dass sich alle Studentinnen prostituieren, wäre mal wieder nicht zu Ende gedacht. Vielleicht nicht immer private Sender zur Horizonterweiterung heranziehen. Die GEZ-Gebühren sind wirklich gut angelegt, glaub mir.

Und wenn jemand wegen sexueller Unseriösität an den Pranger gehört, dann sind es die Gründer von StudiVZ selbst. Ehssan Dariani hat sich doch einen Namen gemacht, indem er bizarre Filme von Frauen veröffentlichte, die er in U-Bahnen und in einer Toilette gedreht hatte. Und die Macher waren ebenfalls Mitglieder einer dort vertretenen Cyber-Stalking Gruppe Link. Ich glaube, da sind professionelle Prostituierte noch das geringste Problem. Schließlich ist letzteres wenigstens legal.


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Oha, du willst Seriösität verbreiten und bringst dann einen Beitrag von "Extra"? Du müsstest auch wissen, dass diese "Recherchen" Jenseits von Gut und Böse sind und sich ungefähr auf Bild-Niveau tummeln... Bestenfalls.
> 
> Außerdem ging es da um einen Lockvogel, soweit ich das gesehen hab. Wobei, das würde ich wirklich glatt als Prostitution ansehen, sich als Studentin für ein RTL-Boulevard Magazin hergeben... Wolltest du vielleicht das mit deinem Post ausdrücken?
> Sollte der "richtige" Beitrag, den du nanntest, auch von so einem Magazin stammen, ist darauf ebenfalls nicht viel zu geben.
> ...







Du hättest mal das Video 2 zuende kucken sollen da sieht man dann eine Studentin , die es für Geld tut und zugibt und sagt das sie kein Bock hat zu arbeiten.
Wer hat gesagt das sich alle Studentinnen sich prostituieren , ich nicht , aber du . Stelle bitte keine Behauptungen auf die nicht stimmen.

Also bitte lese und schaue alles zuende bevor du dir eine Meinung bildest.
Denke bevor man postet , wenn ich bitten darf.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

Oo


----------



## Rabenbunt (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> studi vz ist doch der studentinnen Strich N1
> 
> da prostutieren sich die achso klugen Abiturentinnen um ihre Semester bezahlen zu könnnen weil ja arbeiten zu anstrengend ist
> 
> soviel zum Thema Frauen und ehre und Loyalität



Damit verallgemeinerst du die Abiturentinnen/Frauen insgesamt, was ist daran falsch zu verstehen?

Du hast nicht von "manchen", "einigen" oder "Ausnahmefällen" gesprochen, dazu war dein Post zu eindeutig.

Und nur weil EINE Studentin am Ende des Bericht deine Theorie bestätigt, finde ich es immer noch sehr vermessen, diese Behauptung aufzustellen.
Und wie gesagt, Berichte bei EXTRA als Basis für deine Theorie zu nehmen halt ich nicht für angemessen und macht deine Angaben nicht glaubwürdiger.

Danke, ich denke bevor ich poste. Von Postulaten halte ich nicht viel.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

eigentlisch schon scheisse... es steht nur gaaanz klen gedruckt das svz irgendwelche daten an die polizei wetergibt


----------



## Rabenbunt (20. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> eigentlisch schon scheisse... es steht nur gaaanz klen gedruckt das svz irgendwelche daten an die polizei wetergibt



Ja, würde sich bei der StudiVZ auch nicht gut machen, wenn sie das groß auf die Startseite schreiben würden *g.
Aber wenigstens schreiben sie es hin.


----------



## Gronwell (20. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> eigentlisch schon scheisse... es steht nur gaaanz klen gedruckt das svz irgendwelche daten an die polizei wetergibt



Obs da steht oder nicht, im Rahmen eines Ermittlungsverfahrens müssten sie die Daten ja sowieso rausrücken, das sollte jedem bewußt sein, von daher ist es eher witzlos sowas explizit zu erwähnen.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

jap.. naja shit, jetzt kann ich erstmal 1000000 jahre sitzen /IRONIEOFF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (20. Juli 2008)

Also bin auch im SchülerVz.Ich finde das eigentlich ganz nett.Nur das dort wirklich viele souw ScheiSS cHatsprachee Machnn}sowas regt mich auf und das dort viele Schubladendenken betreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sonst find ichs cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

jo^^


----------



## Gronwell (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> studi vz ist doch der studentinnen Strich N1
> 
> da prostutieren sich die achso klugen Abiturentinnen um ihre Semester bezahlen zu könnnen weil ja arbeiten zu anstrengend ist
> 
> soviel zum Thema Frauen und ehre und Loyalität



Prostitution ist doch auch Arbeit und hat, denke ich, nichts mit der Intelligenz zu tun. Was das Ganze nun mit Ehre und Loyalität zu tun haben soll ist mir nicht so ganz klar, wem gegenüber ist man denn illoyal, wenn man sich prostituiert?


----------



## Rabenbunt (20. Juli 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Obs da steht oder nicht, im Rahmen eines Ermittlungsverfahrens müssten sie die Daten ja sowieso rausrücken, das sollte jedem bewußt sein, von daher ist es eher witzlos sowas explizit zu erwähnen.



Stimmt, die Telekom macht es ja auch, ohne es explizit irgendwo zu erwähnen. Insofern ist die StudiVZ in dem Punkt recht nobel nach den ganzen Datenschutzskandalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

ihr macht mir voll angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab immer n schlechtes gewissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Also, ich bin zwar "nur" im Schüler VZ angemeldet, und es gibt dort ebenfalls wie im StudiVZ nen paar Hirnverbrannte Deppen, aber im Grunde genommen ne tolle Sache, denn so habe ich "Verschollene Freunde" wiedergefunden.
Und es ist witzig denn eigentlich kennen sich alle untereinander mindestens vom Sehen >-<

Also nehmen wir die 2-300 Kiddies daraus und es ist eine verbesserungswürdige aber dennoch sehr brauchbare Plattform.


Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Damit verallgemeinerst du die Abiturentinnen/Frauen insgesamt, was ist daran falsch zu verstehen?
> 
> Du hast nicht von "manchen", "einigen" oder "Ausnahmefällen" gesprochen, dazu war dein Post zu eindeutig.
> 
> ...



man es waren doch ganze gruppen und wie gesagt ich habe die richtige reportage nicht gefunden.

geh auf studivz da kannst du dir eine dann aus dem register rausssuchen dann gruschel sie und schreib 150 euro daneben und schon biste mittendrin.

@:frage mit loyal: Diese Frauen verschändeln sich , und werden niemals einem Mann, loyal gegenüber sein werden können(die meisten ändern sich nie). Zumindest würde kein Loyaler ehrenvoller Mann so eine Frau nehmen und mit ihr eine ernsthafte Beziehung eingehen , wenn er wüsste das sie sich für Geld in der Vergangenheit hergab. Wegen der genütlichkeit , das ist ja das schlimme finde ich, ach aoll er nur mich ficken , dauert nur 10 mins schnelll verdientes Geld, besser als zu Kellnern(was geldlich stimmen mag). 

Aber es macht dafür soviel kaputt, und man hat nichts auf das man stolz sein könnte weil man für Papier sich von laprigen ,fetten, pädophilen geschäftsmännern nageln läßt.
Und sich auf ewig daran erinnern wird .


----------



## Rabenbunt (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> man es waren doch ganze gruppen und wie gesagt ich habe die richtige reportage nicht gefunden.
> 
> geh auf studivz da kannst du dir eine dann aus dem register rausssuchen dann gruschel sie und schreib 150 euro daneben und schon biste mittendrin.



Ich bin nicht bei der StudiVZ, ich mag das Portal aus den oben genannten Gründen nicht, daher verzichte ich auf den Selbstversuch.

Ich bezweifel nicht, dass es diese Gruppen gibt, ich bezweifel aber sehr wohl, dass es sich hierbei in der Mehrheit um Studis handelt. Das riecht für mich eher nach nach Professionellen, die sich die notgeilen Typen sehr geschickt aus einem der bekanntesten Portale für Flirts etc. rausangeln.
Hier haben sie den größten Kundenkreis überhaupt.

Damit aber die weibliche Studentenschaft als Prostituierte abzustempeln halte ich einfach für Humbug.


----------



## Gronwell (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> @:frage mit loyal: Diese Frauen verschändeln sich , und werden niemals einem Mann, loyal gegenüber sein werden können(die meisten ändern sich nie). Zumindest würde kein Loyaler ehrenvoller Mann so eine Frau nehmen und mit ihr eine ernsthafte Beziehung eingehen , wenn er wüsste das sie sich für Geld in der Vergangenheit hergab. Wegen der genütlichkeit , das ist ja das schlimme finde ich, ach aoll er nur mich ficken , dauert nur 10 mins schnelll verdientes Geld, besser als zu Kellnern(was geldlich stimmen mag).
> 
> Aber es macht dafür soviel kaputt, und man hat nichts auf das man stolz sein könnte weil man für Papier sich von laprigen ,fetten, pädophilen geschäftsmännern nageln läßt.
> Und sich auf ewig daran erinnern wird .



Oh das tut mir leid, dass ich nachgefragt habe, ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass ich da einen wunden Punkt treffen, mach dir nichts draus, du kommst über sie hinweg und dann musst du auch nicht völlig frustriert im Forum die Frauenwelt schlecht machen.


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

Du sagts das Huren sich da anmelden um zu Huren.#
das ist defacto falsch


Auch studentinnen machen es da für Geld um ihre semester zu bezahlen wie die eine Studentinn im vid. 2 sagt Besser als kellnern und man lernt soviele neue Menschen kennen, und wenn man erstmal die >Hemschwelle überwunden hat ist es einfach 

Defacto Studentinnen verkaufen sich für Geld auf studivz um ihre Semester zu bezahlen, nicht alle ist ja logisch , aber einige die auch in gruppen vertreten sind die die klassischen namen tragen wie Sex gegen Taschengeld


@ : was für einen wunden Punkt ? 
Ich bin dauersingle , 
1 bin ich viel zu beschäftigt mit mir und meinen Deppresionen 
2. ich trinke zuviel


----------



## Rabenbunt (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Du sagts das Huren sich da anmelden um zu Huren.#
> das ist defacto falsch
> 
> 
> ...



Du schließt von einem Kommentar auf alle anderen Studentinnen? Würdest du das umgekehrt auch behaupten, dass sich Studenten bei der StudiVZ verkaufen, wenn es nun ein Kerl gewesen wäre, der am Ende des Beitrags diese Worte von sich gegeben hätte?
Ich denke nicht.  Und sicherlich gibt es auch einige männliche Studenten, die sich verkaufen. Der Männerstrich ist inzwischen auch recht groß, nicht nur in den Großstädten.

Außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt, dass sich GAR keine Stundetinnen verkaufen (es werden sich immer Frauen verkaufen, egal ob Studenten oder Hauptschüler), ich glaube einfach nur nicht, dass es die Mehrheit ist. 
Das wäre fern der Realität.

Und ja, ich denke, dass sich dort Professionelle anmelden, um Kunden zu bekommen. Das passiert auf allen anderen Flirt-Portalen auch, warum sollte es gerade bei der StudiVZ, dem größten aller Portale nicht der Fall sein? Und dann daraus zu schließen, dass sich die Mehrheit der Studentinnen prostituiert, ist kurzsichtig.

Hnterfrag doch erstmal diesen Bericht. Mich wundert es sowieso, warum sie denn nun bei dem Beitrag einen Lockvogel benötigt haben, wenn sie doch sogar eine "reale" studentische Prostituierte gefunden haben, die bereitwillig Auskunft gibt. Das wirkt mehr als unglaubwürdig und das nehme ich den EXTRA-Redakteuren nicht ab.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> @:frage mit loyal: Diese Frauen verschändeln sich , und werden niemals einem Mann, loyal gegenüber sein werden können(die meisten ändern sich nie). Zumindest würde kein Loyaler ehrenvoller Mann so eine Frau nehmen und mit ihr eine ernsthafte Beziehung eingehen , wenn er wüsste das sie sich für Geld in der Vergangenheit hergab. Wegen der genütlichkeit , das ist ja das schlimme finde ich, ach aoll er nur mich ficken , dauert nur 10 mins schnelll verdientes Geld, besser als zu Kellnern(was geldlich stimmen mag).
> 
> Aber es macht dafür soviel kaputt, und man hat nichts auf das man stolz sein könnte weil man für Papier sich von laprigen ,fetten, pädophilen geschäftsmännern nageln läßt.
> Und sich auf ewig daran erinnern wird .



Das ist ein Scherz, oder?
Das meinst du nicht wirklich ernst, so ignorant kann keiner sein.
Oder hast du praktische Erfahrung in dem Gewerbe um das ganze beurteilen zu können?


----------



## Rabenbunt (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> @:frage mit loyal: Diese Frauen verschändeln sich , und werden niemals einem Mann, loyal gegenüber sein werden können(die meisten ändern sich nie). Zumindest würde kein Loyaler ehrenvoller Mann so eine Frau nehmen und mit ihr eine ernsthafte Beziehung eingehen , wenn er wüsste das sie sich für Geld in der Vergangenheit hergab. Wegen der genütlichkeit , das ist ja das schlimme finde ich, ach aoll er nur mich ficken , dauert nur 10 mins schnelll verdientes Geld, besser als zu Kellnern(was geldlich stimmen mag).
> 
> Aber es macht dafür soviel kaputt, und man hat nichts auf das man stolz sein könnte weil man für Papier sich von laprigen ,fetten, pädophilen geschäftsmännern nageln läßt.
> Und sich auf ewig daran erinnern wird .



Nochmal zum editierten Post:

Hm, wie wärs denn umgekehrt: Keine ehrenvolle loyale Frau (wie immer dass man jetzt auch definieren mag) würde sich mit einem Kerl einlassen, der sich Pornos ansieht, um sich schnell einen runterzuholen. Damit fördert dieser Mann nämlich die Porno-Industrie und den Verkauf von weiblichen Körpern.
Und sowas sollte keine ehrenvolle loyale Frau zulassen. Dieser Mann könnte zudem keine ernsthafte Bezehung eingehen, da er Frauen als Objekt seiner Lustgewinnung sieht.

Und jetzt Bitte nicht mit "aber Pornos sind doch was ganz anderes" kommen. In einem Porno schläft eine Frau für Geld mit fremden Männern (und was sie sonst noch alles tut, der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt). Diese sexuellen Szenen sind aber nicht nur für den Lustgewinn von EINEM Mann gedacht, sondern von vielen. Es ist also durchaus vergleichbar.

Nochmal: Bitte auch einmal die ANDERE Seite sehen, bevor du vorschnell ein Urteil fällst.

Und dass du einer ganzen Gruppe Ehre und Loyalität (wie man es auch verstehen mag) absprichst, nur weil sie diesen Gewerbe nachgehen, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Prostituierte sind nicht minderwertig, egal ob männlich oder weiblich.


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

Du verstehst es nicht , wenn du dir einen porno anguckst und Mastubierst befriedigst du nur dich selbst, und nicht die Frau die in dem Film geknal.. wird.

Genauso wenig schlimm ist es wenn sich eine Frau fingert, und dabei an Brad Pitt denkt , er schickt ihr ja nicht Geld per Post weil sie an ihn dachte und ihn somit befriedigte.

Ich denke die Erinnerung an eine Selbsbefriedigung is eine ganz andere als die befriedigung einer anderen Person(fetter lapriger Familienvater) für GELD.
Du hast da etwas falsch verstanden , man kriegt kein Geld für die überwindung einen Porno zu gucken und zu mastubieren ,oder sich zu fingern .

das wird ja hier alles langsam nicht mehr jugendfrei;D

Klar vielen Frauen die sich prostituieren nur weil sie zufaul sind arbeiten zu gehen, spreche ich das mit fug und Recht ab , da es so ist.
Wenn eine Frau keinen anderen Ausweg mehr hat ist das was ganz anderes.
Diese studivz Studenntinnen nuten treffen die willentliche Entscheidung dazu , aus ihrer gemütlichkeit heraus, und solche Frauen sind eben nichts besonderes.


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> studi vz ist doch der studentinnen Strich N1
> 
> da prostutieren sich die achso klugen Abiturentinnen um ihre Semester bezahlen zu könnnen weil ja arbeiten zu anstrengend ist
> 
> soviel zum Thema Frauen und ehre und Loyalität



Ich flame nicht, ich verteidige mich gegen dein dummes Schubladendenken, denn mit deiner verallgemeinernden Aussage hast du auch mich persönlich beleidigt und es ist mein gutes Recht, mich dazu zu äußern. Wer solche, sorry für den Ausdruck, bescheuerten Schwachsinns-Thesen aufstellt, muss mit Gegenwind rechnen. Jede Frau mit Abitur, die bei Studivz angemeldet ist, als arbeitsfaule Prostituierte zu bezeichnen, ist absolut unverschämt. Bei dir ist vermutlich auch jeder Pole Autoschieber und jeder Schwule Stammgast im Dark Room. Ach ja, und jeder deutsche Fussball-Fan Rassist, aber das hatten wir ja schon. Deine Ignoranz und deine mittelalterlichen Macho-Parolen sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht jeder modernen, hart arbeitenden und emanzipierten Frau. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es Prostituierte gibt, die keinen Job finden, kleine Kinder haben und am Hungertuch nagen? Diese Frauen stellen sich aus Loyalität, ja, LOYALITÄT ihren Kindern gegenüber an die Straße und nicht, weil sie zu faul sind, einem bürgerlichen Beruf nachzugehen. Und jetzt behaupte nicht, dass deine erste Aussage nicht verallgemeinern soll, denn klare Differenzierung sieht anders aus.

Ich hoffe, dass deine Postings auf reine Provokation ausgelegt sind, denn wenn du wirklich solch engstirnige Ansichten vertrittst, solltest du besser auswandern und dir ein Fleckchen Erde suchen, wo deine Ignoranz niemanden stört.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Klar vielen Frauen die sich prostituieren nur weil sie zufaul sind arbeiten zu gehen*(Sie bieten eine Leistung und werden dafür vergütet, nach dieser Definiton "arbeiten" sie sehr wohl)* , spreche ich das mit fug und Recht ab *( Was sprichst du denen mit Fug und Recht ab)* , da es so ist*(Was ist wie?)*.
> Wenn eine Frau keinen anderen Ausweg mehr hat ist das was ganz anderes *( Wenn jemand seinen Beruf macht weil er sich so entschieden hat ist es schlecht, aber wenn jemand quasi dazu gezwungen wurde ist es gut?)*.
> Diese studivz Studenntinnen nuten treffen die willentliche Entscheidung dazu , aus ihrer gemütlichkeit heraus, und solche Frauen sind eben nichts besonderes *(Bist du denn etwas besonderes ?)*.



Ok, mal angenommen ich biete dir jetzt 100 € Netto pro Tag nur damit du die ganze Zeit in Foren wie dieses postest. Würdest du das Angebot ablehnen mit der Begründung dass dir die Arbeit zu "gemütlich" sei?
Wo ein Markt ist, da ist auch ein Angebot. Und diese Frauen und Männer befriedigen diesen Markt (Ha, Wortspiel).
Und nochmal die Frage: Hast du irgendwelche Erfahrungen im horizontalen Gewerbe um deine Vorwürfe irgendwie zu kräftigen?


----------



## Rabenbunt (20. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht , wenn du dir einen porno anguckst und Mastubierst befriedigst du nur dich selbst, und nicht die Frau die in dem Film geknal.. wird.
> 
> Genauso wenig schlimm ist es wenn sich eine Frau fingert, und dabei an Brad Pitt denkt , er schickt ihr ja nicht Geld per Post weil sie an ihn dachte und ihn somit befriedigte.
> 
> ...



Also da hast du jetzt was nicht verstanden.
Es wäre mir neu, dass Prostituierte Geld bekommen, damit der Freier sie befriedigt. Das läuft umgekehrt: Der Freier bezahlt, damit ER befriedigt wird.

Frauen, die in Pornos als Darstellerinnen fungieren, bekommen dafür Geld, dass sie mit fremden Männern (oder Frauen) verkehren.

Richtig?

Diejenigen, die sich die Pornos anschauen, bringen den Produzenten Geld (egal in welcher Weise, sei es durch Kauf/Verleih/Download oder Werbung auf der HP).

Auch richtig?

Die Produzenten wollen mehr Pornos auf den Markt bringen und benötigen mehr Menschenmaterial.
Damit ist der Kreislauf da.
So schwer ist das doch nicht.

Wenn sich jemand bei einer sexuellen Phantasie befriedigt, hat es nichs mit Nachfrage und dem Sexmarkt zu tun. Dein Vergleich hat nichts mit der Thematik, die wir hier diskutieren, gemeinsam. Da komm ich bei deiner Gedankenfolge nicht hinterher.
Oder sind für dich diese Darsteller eines Pornos Phantaiseprodukte, die nicht in der Realität existieren? Nur weil sie in einem Video auftreten und nicht direkt vor dir stehen? Glaubst du denn, Pornos fallen einfach vom Himmel und die Darsteller machen nur mit, weil sie richtig viel spaß an Geschlechtsverkehr und Körperflüssigkeiten haben?

In einem Porno geht es auch nicht darum, dass der Mann, der sich dieses besagte Video anschaut, in irgendeiner Weise mit den Frauen in Kontakt trittt. Du bezahlst für das Material einer schnellen (eigenen) Beferiedigung. Weiter nichts. Aber das reicht ja wohl und wäre nach deiner Definition genauso "unehrenhaft" und "unloyal".


Zur Klarstellung: Ich habe nichts gegen Pornos, solange die Darsteller freiwillig und ohne Zwang zu Werke gehen. 
Ich habe nur was gegen diese verdammte Doppelmoral.


----------



## Garafalo (20. Juli 2008)

hab nen Account bei StudiVZ aber tu damit nicht viel...
ich find die Massen an Gruppen irgendwie sinnfrei (NORMALE Gruppen, nicht die, von denen hier zuletzt die Rede war... wobei die zwar nicht sinnfrei sind aber dafür unterste Schublade)... da sind zwar manchmal ne Menge an Usern angemeldet aber unterhalten tut sich dann im Gruppenforum irgendwie doch keiner... dann kann man's auch lassen IMHO


----------



## Emptybook (21. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> studi vz ist doch der studentinnen Strich N1
> 
> da prostutieren sich die achso klugen Abiturentinnen um ihre Semester bezahlen zu könnnen weil ja arbeiten zu anstrengend ist
> 
> soviel zum Thema Frauen und ehre und Loyalität




1. Das ist keine These das ist Fakt
2. Lesen und nicht falsch interpretieren

@Deanne: als allererstes lese bitte auch das geschriebene und post nicht  crap, mit Mutter und kinder bla bla bla das habe ich vorher auch schon angesprochen , versuchst jeden weg ,alles ignorieren.
Bist ja mal nen gany b;ser Troll.
Da steht studivz ist der Studentinnen Strich N1 das heißt: Das man dort willige Studentinnen bekommt für Geld 

Das ist nicht verallgemeinert , HALLO was schwadroniert ihr hier für nen Käse zusammen.
Da steht das sich die achso klugen Abiturentinnen prostituieren ///// was ja auch stimmt und der Wahrheit entspricht


und wenn du Deanne dich da angesprochen fühlst was kann ich den dafür wenn du nicht Lesen kannst.

Der Text ist keineswegs Verallgemeinert ich spreche damit gezielt die Studentinnen an die sich dort prostituieren ,und somit gibt es keinen Grund wieso du dich Deanne angesprochen fühlen brauchst.Oder sonst irgendeine Frau au-er eben diesen Frauen die alternativen haben zur prostitution und es aus gemuetlichkeit tuhen.
Es ist mir sogar ein Rätsel wieso du das sagst.

Den Studivz ist der Studentinnen strich N1 Defacto


Rabenbunt vergiss es einfach


----------



## Rabenbunt (21. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> 1. Das ist keine These das ist Fakt
> 2. Lesen und nicht falsch interpretieren
> 
> @Deanne: als allererstes lese bitte auch das geschriebene und post nicht  crap, mit Mutter und kinder bla bla bla das habe ich vorher auch schon angesprochen , versuchst jeden weg ,alles ignorieren.
> ...



Nun gut, das zeigt mir, dass du nicht diskutieren möchtest.
Du gehst nicht auf meine Argumente ein sondern postulierst, was das Zeug hält.
Dass zeigt doch, das deine "Fakten" nichts als heiße Luft sind.

Sobald ich deine Vergleiche auseinandernehme, äußerst du dich nicht mehr dazu. Schade.
Nur durch die geistige Auseinandersetzung kannst du lernen zu diskutieren.

Und wie gesagt, Doppelmoral kann ich nicht ab.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

total blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (29. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch im Schüler-Vz und muss sagen, das es eigentlich ganz Lustig dort ist!
Nebenbei bin ich dann noch bei Flirttown.net, ist da auch ganz Lustig ^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

studivz und co find ich sind mittlerweile mehr partnerbörse als alles andere .. naja bin nimmer angemeldet ..
und was emty schreib stimmt so teilweise. ich und kolege haben ma bild von freundin (mittlerweile ex^^) genommen und account gemacht ... was für angebote da gekommen sind ... wiederlich ;( eigentlich wollen wir nur einen bekannten bisle blöd anfeilen ^^

kolegen = auf kurzwahl
kolegen = im email/msn+icq ..
und treffen tut man sich auch ..

und ja ich habe 95% von meinen ex klassen immer noch gespeichert.. dazu brauch ich kein vz mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (29. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> studivz und co find ich sind mittlerweile mehr partnerbörse als alles andere .. naja bin nimmer angemeldet ..
> und was emty schreib stimmt so teilweise. ich und kolege haben ma bild von freundin (mittlerweile ex^^) genommen und account gemacht ... was für angebote da gekommen sind ... wiederlich ;( eigentlich wollen wir nur einen bekannten bisle blöd anfeilen ^^



Na hoffentlich hat das die Freundin nicht mitbekommen, das wär ne recht nette strafrechtliche Anzeige geworden (§§22, 33 KunsturhG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Gut, solche widerlichen Angebote von Typen bekommst du auf fast allen Internetportalen, die der lockeren Kommunikation dienen, wobei es bei der StudiVZ wahrscheinlich langsam jenseit von Gut und Böse ist, weil der Markt dort einfach größer geworden ist.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Juli 2008)

die hat ja mitgemacht Oo .. ich stell doch nix von leuten die ich kenn ins internet ohne die zu fragen ...

und dort fand ich es am schlimmsten .. also angebote wie : hey ich hol dich ab und dann ... 
ich dann nett und formell zurück geschrieben: ja komm ruhig dann .. (den teil darf ich nicht schreiben weils gegen nettiquette ist..) aber solche alten säcke arg wie mich das immer aufregt wenn wieder steht mädchen 14 von 30 järigen ...

ARG !!


----------



## Rabenbunt (29. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die hat ja mitgemacht Oo .. ich stell doch nix von leuten die ich kenn ins internet ohne die zu fragen ...



Ach so, das hörte sich so an, als wär die Freundin nach dieser Aktion deine Ex-Freundin geworden, entschuldige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

nene ^^
das ist später passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm wenn ich den oberen text lese upps jop würd passen xD

also wie gesagt zum frauen suchen is das ding ganz toll für alles andere bevorzuge ich meine mail liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dazar (30. Juli 2008)

ich hab mein pw für studivz verlegt ... aber mache auch keine anstalten es mir wieder zu beschaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum wohl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nash1000 (30. Juli 2008)

Hey ich finde es zimmlich traurig das sich schüler usw. trotz des offenen geheimnisses(das studi und schüler VZ daten an firmen zeitungen usw. weitergeben)
dennoch bei diesen seiten anmelden..! DOrt wird man nur ausspioniert...den sie gehen nicht sonderlich vertraulich mit euren daten um! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Nash1000


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

meine daten waren immer sehr gut da .. damit können sie viel anfangen .)
(das war ironisch ^^ hab nur mist hingeschrieben) aber solche seiten ist klar das die das weitergeben.. man kommt ja auch ohne grosse probs rein .. sollte kein  ding sein für ein guten chef .D


----------



## ..V# (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (31. Juli 2008)

Ich finds nich so toll ich hab da seit einem Monat nich mehr reingeschaut ist doch alles das selbe: ob icq oder schüler vz haste eins haste alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

